# FS 46 Bowfront complete setup MAKE ME AN OFFER!!!!!



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Well I am going to have to downsize my tank/fish collection. I hate to say it but my 46 bowfront is going to have to go! 
It is currently stocked with African Cichlids and the fish will have to go too.. if you don't want the fish they will end up at the LFS near by.

Heres the deal
46 Gallon Bowfront - no scratches, completely flawless
Matching stand - single door, black paint, open back, pretty basic
2x C220 Marine Land Canister Filters, both serviced regularly and impellers function like new (i take q-tips to the magnets every time i clean the filters) 
36" Hagen GLO T5 HO x2 light fixture - one 6500k one lifeGLO 
250w MarineLand Heater
Fish:
1 Blue Ahli (Male) SOLD
3 Yellow Peacock (1 male 2 female) SOLD
2 Demasoni (assumed both male) PENDING
2 Hongi (1 male 1 female) SOLD
2 mystery cichlids purchased from a "mixed" tank at IPU
ALL FISH VARY FROM 2" - 5"

$500 entire setup with remaining fish 
$400 tank, stand and filters
$300 tank and stand only

See the journal link in my signature for any more details about the setup or feel free to ask

Here are a number of pics that I have of the tank.

THE ONLY THING NOT FOR SALE IS THE DRIFT WOOD... SORRY BUT THEY WILL LOOK GREAT IN MY PLANTED TANK.

ALSO I'M SORRY BUT I CAN'T DELIVER - TANK WILL NOT FIT IN MY CAVALIER! LOL

I live near Oak and 70th.. very easy access to HWY 99.

PM or email me direct at [email protected]


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

PM's have been reply'd to


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Hey Mike very nice setup, wish I had room for another Bow Front, but having 4 already my wife would slay me for sure. Good luck with the sale.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Haha, thanks buddy! but you know you could always use one more!


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Interested in parting out the demasoni cichlids?
Btw, how big are they and for how much?
Pm me please.


----------



## iPhone4 (Mar 11, 2011)

Good evening,

I'm interested in the following:

-3 mystery cichlids purchased from a "mixed" tank at IPU?

&

-3 Yellow Peacock (1 male 2 females)?

&

-1 Blue Ahli (Male)?

Thank you for your time in advance

PM Sent


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

clintgv said:


> Interested in parting out the demasoni cichlids?
> Btw, how big are they and for how much?
> Pm me please.


PM replied



iPhone4 said:


> Good evening,
> 
> I'm interested in the following:
> 
> ...


PM replied


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

bump it up... PMs have been responded to


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

CICHLIDS GOING FAST! ONLY 4 LEFT INCLUDING TWO GORGEOUS DEMASONIS!! 

This is a beautiful tank ready for a new owner


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

bump it up


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Full tank/stand/filters/lights setup still availible!!! 

Demasonis and 2 unidentified cichlids still availible!!! 

PM ME OR EMAIL ME DIRECTLY


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

daily bump... this is a beauty tank!


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

FULL SETUP STILL AVAILABLE! 

Make me an offer! I need to clear up some room


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

to the top


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

make me an offer! this tank needs to go! tank, stand, filters, light still availible!!!


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

bump bump bump it up


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

fish sold, thank you everyone!


----------

